# Apology



## Flarei (Sep 28, 2011)

I would like to apologize to those of you I was supposed to write stories for (Excluding Lunar, yours is on its way back from Egypt. ) I am having a large ammount of trouble with my computer. That along with a lot of loldrama is cutting my activity time down to weekends and Wendsdays.

Sorry for the trouble, 

Fellepe the Renard


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 28, 2011)

Any particular reason you couldn't contact these people specifically?  Sort of seems like that would be the better option than posting a general thread about it here.


----------



## Flarei (Sep 29, 2011)

I am very quite busy, I simply do not have time to type out a individual reason and apoligy to everyone. Nor do I have the internet time to do so.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 2, 2011)

Most e-mail services let you send e-mails to more than one person at a time.
Anyway, the purpose has been served, so I'll close this.


----------

